
Getting Multiple Datasets and Joining Them - bheni
https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-05-06-working-with-multiple-repositories/
======
bheni
I wrote a blog post showing how easy it is to take datasets from Dolt and
combine them to get interesting data. In the blog I take the IRS Sources of
Income dataset and combine it with information on congressional districts to
find out which districts represent the least and most tax dollars.

